# Troubles In Greece - Will It Affect Cyprus Too???



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi All,

I am moving to Cyprus next year and was wondering if the troubles in Greece are having any reflection on Cyprus in relation to the economy, jobs etc. Obviously this is a big step and I want to be certain that when I move out to Cyprus that I'm not going to struggle with finding work or accomodation etc. I do plan to hopefully secure a job and accomodation before I leave the UK but my main concern is keeping the job.
Any sound advise or updates on the situation would be much appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kathe6970 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am moving to Cyprus next year and was wondering if the troubles in Greece are having any reflection on Cyprus in relation to the economy, jobs etc. Obviously this is a big step and I want to be certain that when I move out to Cyprus that I'm not going to struggle with finding work or accomodation etc. I do plan to hopefully secure a job and accomodation before I leave the UK but my main concern is keeping the job.
> Any sound advise or updates on the situation would be much appreciated. Thank you!!


Cyprus has been affected by the wider european economic situation not just Greece.
However it is much more stable than many other countries but even so certain areas of the economy are struggling such as property developers, tourism etc.
The future however is looking quite rosy for the country as a whole with the recent find of natural gas offshore which will bring a lot of money into the country but that is not the immediate future.
A lot depends on the type of work you would be looking for.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Cyprus has been affected by the wider european economic situation not just Grrece.
> However it is much more stable than many other countries but even so certain areas of the economy are struggling such as property developers, tourism etc.
> The future however is looking quite rosy for the country as a whole with the recent find of natural gas offshore which will bring a lot of money into the country but that is not the immediate future.
> A lot depends on the type of work you would be looking for.
> ...


I have worked in the Oil and Gas industry since 1998 and have worked all around the world with my profession/s (North Sea, Irish Sea, Dutch sector, Danish sector, Norway, Canada, Gulf of Mexico, Egypt, Malta, Libya, West Africa, South Africa). The companies I work for have already started the installation process required for the fields off Cyprus a couple of years ago (with more to follow). The will bring some investment to the Cyprus but nowhere near what people are expecting.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

People from Greece have been flooding to Cyprus for work and getting it so yeah, it depends how you look at it in terms of whether Greece is affecting Cyprus job wise


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

As with anywhere else its not necessarily what you know but who you know that will get and keep you in work.
Almost all of the low paid labour intensive work is done by eastern european and asian immigrants and the illeagals. Unlikely u will get mid range office type work unless u speak greek. Professional level will depend on what skills u have and the skills required that cant be sourced locally.
Bern


----------



## Familyof4 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Moving to Cyprus from the US*

Hello i just signed up on this and i hope i can get some help. I've done a lot of research on Greece and I've read Cyprus was a beautiful and wonderful place. We have two older teens one in high school and one on collage. I'm terrified on everything we need to do.Feeling a bit overwhelmed you could say. I would love to be around an area that other Americans will be. However i want us to learn and take in all there is about this beautiful place and the beautiful people that live there. Any advice on this place? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

